# BIG ED'S REAGEL SWITCH OVER IN 9 DAY'S



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

this is what my regal looked like


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

GOOD LORDS,

who did the frame ? ? ?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

this is what it used to do.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

DAMN HOMIE THATS TOO BAD, BUT I KNOW YOU HAVE SOMETHING ELSE UP YOUR SLEEVE :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

got a new car.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

fully straped the frame!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

THATS COO HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HEY BIG ED ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW TOMARROW?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

STARTED PUTTING THE MOTOR IN!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

I WAS WORKING AGAINST THE RAIN!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

IF YOU NEED ANYTHING I CAN HELP OUT WITH LET ME KNOW


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

BACK ARMS AJUSTABLES TO THE FRAME LOWER'S AND UPPER'S.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

THE MOTOR IS IN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

A LITTLE MORE STRAP'N TO THE FRAME.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 24 2007, 11:41 PM~7546207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YOUR FAST :biggrin: THAT ONLY TOOK 5 MINUTES :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

AND TODAY I SWITCHED THE REAREND OUT AND GOT THE WIER'N IN ON THE MOTOR.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 24 2007, 11:44 PM~7546225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD, LOOKING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

MY SON PUTTING IN WORK! ED J.R


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

TOMARROW THE TRUNK OF MY OLD CAR GET'S STRIPED AND THEY SWITCH MY GAS TANK OUT AND PUT MY FRONT CLIP BACK ON.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

much props on your build up,
looks great and is commin along fine.

plenty of heart,dedication and skills.

may you know em down at the hopp contest. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

SO ALL I HAVE LEFT IS TOMARROW GET IT RUNNING AND PUT THE FRONT CLIP ON AND THE GAS TANK. MON,SAND IT DOWN AND PAINT IT . TUES, LAT IT DRY AND IN THE TARDE HAVE CHAVO STRIPE IT. WED, TAKE IT TO FRANK'S HYDRO'S AND BUILD THE NEW RACK. THURS, INSTALL ALL THE PUMP'S AND BATTS. FRI, PUT THE INTIRIOR IN. SAT ,SHINE IT UP! SUN, MAJESTICS PICNIC AND BREAK SOME FOOL'S OFF ....................... TEAM BLOW ME!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 25 2007, 12:54 AM~7546256
> *much props on your build up,
> looks great and is commin along fine.
> 
> ...


 THANK'S HOMIE 
:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 25 2007, 12:01 AM~7546279
> *SO ALL I HAVE LEFT IS TOMARROW GET IT RUNNING AND PUT THE FRONT CLIP ON AND THE GAS TANK. MON,SAND IT DOWN AND PAINT IT . TUES, LAT IT DRY AND IN THE TARDE HAVE CHAVO STRIPE IT. WED, TAKE IT TO FRANK'S HYDRO'S AND BUILD THE NEW RACK. THURS, INSTALL ALL THE PUMP'S AND BATTS. FRI, PUT THE INTIRIOR IN. SAT ,SHINE IT UP! SUN, MAJESTICS PICNIC AND BREAK SOME FOOL'S OFF ....................... TEAM BLOW ME!!!!!!!!!!.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

good going Big Ed........


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

good luck Ed


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

damn i gotta hand it to you big homie...that is impressive...alot of careers would have ended for a while with that first regal buckling but you pulled off a frame up rebuild in 9 days....cant wait to see it fresh out at the picnic serven' em :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

WHAT UP ED DAM HOMIE U DOIN THE DAM THANG WELL GOOD LUCK ON THE PROJECT U NEED ANYTHING HOLLA :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

good work homie,nice n fast,


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 25 2007, 12:01 AM~7546279
> *SO ALL I HAVE LEFT IS TOMARROW GET IT RUNNING AND PUT THE FRONT CLIP ON AND THE GAS TANK. MON,SAND IT DOWN AND PAINT IT . TUES, LAT IT DRY AND IN THE TARDE HAVE CHAVO STRIPE IT. WED, TAKE IT TO FRANK'S HYDRO'S AND BUILD THE NEW RACK. THURS, INSTALL ALL THE PUMP'S AND BATTS. FRI, PUT THE INTIRIOR IN. SAT ,SHINE IT UP! SUN, MAJESTICS PICNIC AND BREAK SOME FOOL'S OFF ....................... TEAM BLOW ME!!!!!!!!!!.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: some real shit


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 25 2007, 12:01 AM~7546279
> *SO ALL I HAVE LEFT IS TOMARROW GET IT RUNNING AND PUT THE FRONT CLIP ON AND THE GAS TANK. MON,SAND IT DOWN AND PAINT IT . TUES, LAT IT DRY AND IN THE TARDE HAVE CHAVO STRIPE IT. WED, TAKE IT TO FRANK'S HYDRO'S AND BUILD THE NEW RACK. THURS, INSTALL ALL THE PUMP'S AND BATTS. FRI, PUT THE INTIRIOR IN. SAT ,SHINE IT UP! SUN, MAJESTICS PICNIC AND BREAK SOME FOOL'S OFF ....................... TEAM BLOW ME!!!!!!!!!!.
> *



 Looking good Big homie... See you sunday... :yes:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

YOU ARE THE FUCKING MAN BIG ED SHIT IT TOOK ME 9 DAYS TO CHARGE MY BATTERIES GOOD LUCK HOMIE KEEP THE PICS COMING :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins+Mar 25 2007, 10:33 AM~7547131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HELL YA EASTSIDA THAT'S COOL DOG GOOD LOOK'N.


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

what it dew????


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence+Mar 25 2007, 12:45 PM~7547744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA YOUR CRAZY HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Mar 25 2007, 10:34 PM~7550676
> *what it dew????
> *


ARE YOU GONNA COME HELP ME TOMARROW FOOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

I DIDNT TAKE ANY PIC'S TODAY BUT I PUT THE GAS TANK ON AND THE WIREING HARNEST SO IT LOOK'S LIKE WERE ON TARGET ! :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

it's going togather pretty good looks like a champ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I FEEL HOMIE ON THE NINE DAY THING, I CANT EVEN GET TAGS FOR MY SHIT AND ITS BEEN THREE MONTHS :biggrin: 
BUT GOOD WORK DOGG! :worship: :worship:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

I GOT PIC'S BUT PHOTO BUCKET AINT WORKING I PUT MY CAR TOGETHER AND IT'S RUNNING AND PAINTED AND CHAVO IS COMEING TOMARROW AT 4:30 TO STRIPE IT. SO I'LL TRY TO PUT THE PIC'S ON SORRY GUY'S. :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 27 2007, 01:44 AM~7559478
> *I GOT PIC'S BUT PHOTO BUCKET AINT WORKING I  PUT MY CAR TOGETHER AND IT'S RUNNING AND PAINTED AND CHAVO IS COMEING TOMARROW AT 4:30 TO STRIPE IT. SO I'LL TRY TO PUT THE PIC'S ON SORRY GUY'S. :dunno:
> *


 HEY BIG ED , WHO PAINTED YOUR CAR


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 27 2007, 02:45 AM~7559483
> *HEY BIG ED , WHO PAINTED YOUR CAR
> *


I DID DOG YOU KNOW WIT LOWRIDE'N YOU GOT TO DO IT ALL PLUS YOU CANT GO WRONG WIT WHITE ! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 27 2007, 01:56 AM~7559499
> *I DID DOG YOU KNOW WIT LOWRIDE'N YOU GOT TO DO IT ALL PLUS YOU CANT GO WRONG WIT WHITE ! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BLKLAC96 IN THE HOUSE AND 73 RIVIERA


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn homie you done set a record i think..


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 27 2007, 03:09 AM~7559511
> *damn homie you done set a record i think..
> *


HAHA


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 27 2007, 02:12 AM~7559514
> *HAHA
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 27 2007, 02:20 AM~7559531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice,is the bumper gonna go back on too homie?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 27 2007, 02:24 AM~7559542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good with the fresh coat homie...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 27 2007, 02:24 AM~7559544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do i see pearl in that homie?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 27 2007, 03:21 AM~7559535
> *nice,is the bumper gonna go back on too homie?
> *


YA IN A COUPLE OF DAY'S.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 27 2007, 02:26 AM~7559550
> *YA IN A COUPLE OF DAY'S.
> *


SWEET,IT AINT A COMPLETE HOPPER AND CAR WITHOUT A FRONT BUMPER...

BESIDES CAR WOULDNT LOOK RIGHT WITHOUT ONE.. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

THANK'S HOMIE'S FOR ALL THE SUPORT AND THE KOOL COMENT'S ! SEE YA IN THE MORNING :uh: I'M TIERD WHOOOOOO,


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 27 2007, 03:29 AM~7559555
> *SWEET,IT AINT A COMPLETE HOPPER AND CAR WITHOUT A FRONT BUMPER...
> 
> BESIDES CAR WOULDNT LOOK RIGHT WITHOUT ONE.. :biggrin:
> *


I GOT FRONT AND BACK BUMPER'S I NEVER LEAVE HOME WITH OUT THEM AND THE REST OF THE CHROME!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 27 2007, 02:30 AM~7559557
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S FOR ALL THE SUPORT AND THE KOOL COMENT'S ! SEE YA IN THE MORNING :uh:  I'M TIERD WHOOOOOO,
> *


ANYTIME,SINCE I CANT WORK ON MY PROJECT AT THE TIME I FIGURE I MIGHT AS WELL SUPPORT THOSE THAT CAN...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 27 2007, 02:32 AM~7559559
> *I GOT FRONT AND BACK BUMPER'S I NEVER LEAVE HOME WITH OUT  THEM AND THE REST OF THE CHROME!
> *


HELL YEAH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Damn Yout aint fucking around! See you this weekend!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 27 2007, 07:36 AM~7559927
> *Damn Yout aint fucking around! See you this weekend!
> *


OL'RITE DOG YOU BRINGING THAT CLEAN 4 OUT?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 27 2007, 07:36 AM~7559927
> *Damn Yout aint fucking around! See you this weekend!
> *


OL'RITE DOG YOU BRINGING THAT CLEAN 4 OUT?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

THAT'S WHAT I WAKE UP TO EVERY MORNING IT'S AT THE TOP OF MY HEADBOARD!!!!


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

good job ed. hope you do well this weekend...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 27 2007, 10:26 AM~7561784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's bad ass ED!  Good job on the regal too! See you Sunday!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Mar 27 2007, 02:48 PM~7562898
> *good job ed. hope you do well this weekend...
> *


THANK'S DOG!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 27 2007, 03:00 PM~7563020
> *That's bad ass ED!   Good job on the regal too!  See you Sunday!
> *


OL'RITE ART SEE YOU THERE HOMIE!


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

:biggrin: fastes i've ever seen a hopper put togather that actually looks good much propps keep us posted :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WELL KNOW THE STRIPE'N IS DONE IT'S TIME TO PUT THE RACK IN !


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Car coming good homie.. like the stripping on it


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 27 2007, 07:25 PM~7564882
> *Car coming good homie.. like the stripping on it
> *


THANK'S HOMIE


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## youngboi 13 (Mar 27, 2007)

hell yea pop's it looks clean!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Is been 4 years sense I star with my kochinero & I can't finish :uh: your ride is tigh ED we see wut it do thiz Sunday


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 27 2007, 11:26 AM~7561784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 27 2007, 06:21 PM~7564845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONCE AGAIN YOU THE MAN BIG ED LOOKS GOOD HOMIE YOU'VE DONE MORE IN 9 DAYS THAN ONE OF OUR MEMBERS HAS IN 9 YEARS :biggrin: GOOD LUCK HOPE YOU DO WELL AT THE HOP


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 27 2007, 06:18 PM~7564809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight homie,just curious,why it look like it still in primer on roof?

still badass homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 27 2007, 06:21 PM~7564845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass homie all i can say


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 28 2007, 12:11 AM~7566919
> *tight homie,just curious,why it look like it still in primer on roof?
> 
> still badass homie
> *


the vynle topp goes there homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH+Mar 27 2007, 11:26 AM~7561784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE THAT SHIT IS COMING OUT TIGHT!!!!!! MUCH PROPS HOMIE   CAN YOU PM ME CHAVO'S NUMBER


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Dam primo...that shit is awe inspiring...you do it in such a short amount of time. Man im beyond impressed. Much repsect and love to what you are doing Mexica...

Black Sox


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Mar 28 2007, 01:45 AM~7567162
> *Dam primo...that shit is awe inspiring...you do it in such a short amount of time. Man im beyond impressed. Much repsect and love to what you are doing Mexica...
> 
> Black Sox
> *


ORALE PRIMO GRACIA'S .YOU KNOW HOW US MEXICA DO IT HOMIE.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FIRME BUILD UP  DIRTY SOUTH MUCH PROPS TO U & YOUR SON HOPE YOU CAN POST UP SOME PIKZ OF YOUR RIDE HOPPIN :yes: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

THis topic just motivated me I've been puttin my ride back together all winter, but nine days DAMN. I just want mine back by Cinco De Mayo


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

I knew you could do it :biggrin: 
that's how we do it in the DIRTY SOUTH QUE-NO


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup: Looking real good homie.. looks like the homie chavo got down like usual... can't wait to see it sunday... of course you know i got you when it comes to the pics... :werd: :yes:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

:worship: thats the shit


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Tas Cabron 

Chingale :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 28 2007, 12:34 AM~7567144
> *the vynle topp  goes there homie
> *


sweet..... :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Looking good big homie.Big props to you and you crue keep up the good work.See you Sunday.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY+Mar 28 2007, 02:10 AM~7567192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you could do it ! post some pic's of your project.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 28 2007, 08:58 PM~7573125
> *:thumbsup: Looking real good homie.. looks like the homie chavo got down like usual... can't wait to see it sunday... of course you know i got you when it comes to the pics... :werd: :yes:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE FOR HAVE'N MY BACK DOG!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 28 2007, 08:02 PM~7572587
> *I knew you could do it  :biggrin:
> that's how we do it in the DIRTY SOUTH QUE-NO
> *


YOU KNOW THAT MAN! :biggrin: HEY THANK'S FOR ALL THE LOVE O.G PLAYER AND ALL THE PIC'S YOU MADE FOR ME THREW OUT THESE MONTH'S.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432+Mar 28 2007, 09:33 PM~7573456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE THANK'S YOU KNOW THAT MEANS ALOT COMEING FROM "THE KINGOF THE SINGLE PUMP'S" ALRATO NENE. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

dam! nice job man!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

I GOT ALL THE MOLDING'S ON AND THE CROME PART'S ON TOMARROW AT 7:30 A.M DAVID THE UPHOSTERY GUY IS COMEING SO WE COULD GET CRACKING AND AFTER THAT OFF TO FRANK'S CUSTOM HYDRO'S!!!! I'LL HAVE PIC'S FROM THE SHOP :yessad:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Mar 29 2007, 02:53 AM~7575014
> *dam! nice job man!
> *


THANK'S DOG HOW'S THE WEATHER OUT IN SAN FRAN.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

DAMM BIG ED THAT REGAL CAME OUT CLEAN HOMIE MUCH RESPECT YOUR GOING TO HURT EM OUT THERE IN AZ ON SUNDAY.  I JUST READ YOUR TOPIC THIS MORNING FROM THE START AND ALL I CAN SAY IS YOUR DOING IT HOMIE LOOKS GOOD.  :thumbsup:


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

BIG SOUTH SIDE TILL I DIE FOOL I THOUGHT YOU NEW! SLEEP WIT ONE EYE OPEN CAUSE WHEN YOUR SLEEP'N WE BE KREEP'N SO KEEP YOUR DOOR'S LOCKED HERE COME'S THE MOTHA FUCKEN DIRTY DIRTY! TO ALL YOU FOOL'S KEEP YOU COCK HOLSTER SHUT BECAUSE "2007" AINT NOTHING NICE. THE OL'SKOOL CHUCK'S ARE OUT OF RETIREMENT SO IF YOU SEE ME COMEING YOU BETTER DUCK. YOU PUNK MOTHERFUCKER'S KNOW WHO YOU ARE .

damn dogg, someone trying to pull you back in???? fyi those that know don't wanna see ed mad.......


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Damn Big ed for a big guy like yourself you be movin!!! Your doing all this just to be on the next Roll'n Video? :biggrin: J/P! Looks real good Big Homie!


----------



## chubaka79 (Jan 15, 2007)

DAMN THAT CHITZ PHAT ! U VATOS CAN THROW DOWN 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 29 2007, 01:56 AM~7575023
> *I GOT ALL THE MOLDING'S ON AND THE CROME PART'S ON TOMARROW AT 7:30 A.M  DAVID THE UPHOSTERY GUY IS COMEING SO WE COULD GET CRACKING AND AFTER THAT OFF TO FRANK'S CUSTOM HYDRO'S!!!! I'LL HAVE PIC'S FROM THE SHOP :yessad:
> *


sweet.....


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 27 2007, 06:21 PM~7564845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: dammm hell of a good job BIG ED :thumbsup: see you on sunday homie.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

looking good big dogg!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn Dirty South doing it up double time now heres a real ryder good luck


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

Much Props to you homie!! Keep it going!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96+Mar 29 2007, 06:48 AM~7575333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YA A COUPLE OF CAT'S FORGOT HOW I DO IT AND LIKE TO TALK. BUT I'M NOT ABOUT TALK'N. THEY TRIED TO TAKE MY KINDNESS 4 WEAKNESS . AND IF YOU KNOW ME I'M A COOL CAT BUT DONT CROSS ME CAUSE YOU'LL BE A 
:burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: CAT. DAMN HOMIE YOU TYPED MY HOLE LITTLE SAYING I WONDERED WHEN SOME ONE WAS GONNA NOTICED HAHAHA.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Mar 29 2007, 09:23 AM~7575990
> *Damn Big ed for a big guy like yourself you be movin!!! Your doing all this just to be on the next Roll'n Video?  :biggrin: J/P! Looks real good Big Homie!
> *


YA DOG THE VIDEO
:loco: !!!!!! HAHAHA HELL YA HOMIE YOU KNOW ROLL'N BE OUT THERE REPP'N.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

dam that's krazy big ed...see it on sunday


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chubaka79_@Mar 29 2007, 09:35 AM~7576067
> *DAMN THAT CHITZ PHAT ! U VATOS CAN THROW DOWN
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 29 2007, 09:37 AM~7576082
> *sweet.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 29 2007, 09:51 AM~7576180
> *looking good big dogg!!
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Mar 29 2007, 10:53 AM~7576639
> *Much Props to you homie!! Keep it going!
> *


GOOD LOOK'N HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Mar 29 2007, 10:47 AM~7576592
> *damn Dirty South doing it up double time now heres a real ryder good luck
> *


THAT'S A CLEAN ELCO THAT'S YOU


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 29 2007, 12:58 AM~7575028
> *THANK'S DOG HOW'S THE WEATHER OUT IN SAN FRAN.
> *



MAN ITS BEEN REALLY NICE! SUNS BEEN OUT! AND THE FOG HASNT BEEN ROLLIN IN!

HASNT RAINED TO MUCH, HOW ABOUT DOWN SO.? HEARD YOU GUYS GOT SOME RAIN A COUPLE OF DAYS AGO HUH.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 29 2007, 11:44 AM~7577027
> *dam that's krazy big ed...see it on sunday
> *


SEE YOU SUNDAY HOMIE


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Mar 29 2007, 11:50 AM~7577084
> *MAN ITS BEEN REALLY NICE! SUNS BEEN OUT! AND THE FOG HASNT BEEN ROLLIN IN!
> 
> HASNT RAINED TO MUCH, HOW ABOUT DOWN SO.? HEARD YOU GUYS GOT SOME RAIN A COUPLE OF DAYS AGO HUH.
> *


ONE DAY AND THEN WE HAD 100MPH WINDS 4 2 DAY'S HAHAHA :biggrin: BUT OTHEIR THAN THAT IT BEEN COOL.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 29 2007, 09:41 AM~7576106
> *:cheesy: dammm hell of a good job BIG ED  :thumbsup: see you on sunday homie.
> *


SEE YOU THERE LIL RAZA!


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

that shit came out nice


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Mar 29 2007, 11:53 AM~7577111
> *that shit came out nice
> *


THANK'S


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 29 2007, 09:52 AM~7577098
> *ONE DAY AND THEN WE HAD 100MPH WINDS 4 2 DAY'S HAHAHA :biggrin:  BUT OTHEIR THAN THAT IT BEEN COOL.
> *



HAHA OH YA A FRIEND OF MINE TOLD ME IT GOT PRETTY WINDY OUT THERE. THE DAM CAR COVER FLEW OFF MY CAR DOWN THERE AND IT GOT WET :angry: 
OH WELL AS LONG AS THE BODY DIDNT GET BLOWN AWAY!
:biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

very impressive i wish i could do it like that


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

DAMN BIG ED :worship: :worship: :worship: YOUR MY NEW HERO :biggrin: NA BUT SERIOUS TE AVENTASTES HOMIE.......


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey Big Ed, coming along good. I'll stop by "Franks" and see if I catch you there........


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

that shit came out cool for being 9 days :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 29 2007, 01:32 AM~7574974
> *YOU KNOW THAT MAN! :biggrin:  HEY THANK'S FOR ALL THE LOVE O.G PLAYER AND ALL THE PIC'S YOU MADE FOR ME THREW OUT THESE MONTH'S.
> *


DE NADA :biggrin: MUCH LUV & RESPECT SEE YOU SUNDAY..


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

much props carnal thats the new raza overhauling


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER+Mar 29 2007, 12:04 PM~7577210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I DIDNT MAKE IT TODAY I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE IN THE MORNING  




> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Mar 29 2007, 06:45 PM~7579847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK'S CARNAL TU SABES PIMP MY RANFLA :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

THE INTERIOR IS IN DAMN AND IT LOOK'S NICE THANK'S TO DAVID FROM SLOW DREAMS CUSTOM INTERIORS CELL# (623) 695-1865 IF YOU EVER NEED WORK OR CHAZ FROM " STREET WORK'S " FOR ALL THE LATEST GUCCI L.V COUCH AND MUCH MORE # (602) 577-4786 CALL FOR MORE INFO. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

NOW THAT I GOT THAT OUT THE WAY FINALY OFF TO GORDITOS MUFFLER'S IN THE MORNING AND AFTER THAT FRANK'S CUTOM HYDURALICS FOR THE RACK AND FINISHING TOUCH'S I'M THINK'N I MIGHT DO MY SPOKE'S WHITE IS THAT CUTTING IT TO CLOSE :dunno: IF YOU EVER NEED HYDRO ACSSESORES,RIM'S OR WANT TO GET LIFTED CALL FRANK'S HYDURALICS #(602) 690-6555 .


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 29 2007, 01:28 AM~7574969
> *THANK'S HOMIE FOR HAVE'N MY BACK DOG!
> *


ALWAYS HOMIE... GOTTA HAVE A TRUE HOMIE'S BACK... FAKE ONES COME AND GO... BUT TRUE HOMIES ARE ALWAYS THERE... THINK I HEARD THAT SOMEWHERE...  

ANYWAYS SEE YOU SUNDAY BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 30 2007, 02:52 AM~7582758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin sick homie,:thumbsup:

very nice interior..


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Very inspiring!!


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 30 2007, 02:52 AM~7582759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THE REGAL CAME OUT SICC HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Much props and respect for the completion in 9 days. That just gave me some inspiration to put some tiempo into my ride this weekend when I get off of working overtime that I didn't approve but was mandatory.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 29 2007, 11:49 AM~7577074
> *THAT'S A CLEAN ELCO THAT'S YOU
> *


Yeah thats me thanks homie good to see you got it done it's looking firme :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 30 2007, 02:52 AM~7582758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD I CAN'T TAKE THIS ANY MORE :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: ED I SMELL YOU BABY( YOUR THE SHIT) :biggrin: NOT ONLY PAINT BUT TOP AND INTERIOR, 9DAYS, HYDROS GET OUT THE POM POMS FOR ME BECAUSE RIGHT NOW I'M CHEERING YOU ON HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 30 2007, 07:31 PM~7587517
> *Much props and respect for the completion in 9 days.  That just gave me some inspiration to put some tiempo into my ride this weekend when I get off of working overtime that I didn't approve but was mandatory.
> *


I HEAR YOU HOMIE THAT FEDIA COMES FIRST.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Mar 30 2007, 10:17 PM~7588530
> *Yeah thats me thanks homie good to see you got it done it's looking firme :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S CARNAL I'M GONNA HAVE MORE PIC'S TODAY.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Mar 31 2007, 12:21 AM~7589147
> *OH MY GOD I CAN'T TAKE THIS ANY MORE :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: ED I SMELL YOU BABY( YOUR THE SHIT) :biggrin: NOT ONLY PAINT BUT TOP AND INTERIOR, 9DAYS, HYDROS GET OUT THE POM POMS FOR ME BECAUSE RIGHT NOW I'M CHEERING YOU ON HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU CRAZY DOG HAHAHA THANK'S 4 THE KIND WORD'S DOG THAT'S WHAT KEEP'S ME GOING DOG I'LL KEEP THE PIC'S COMEING.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

TODAY I'M GONNA BE AT FRANK'S HYDRO'S WERE GONNA FINISH UP THE HYDRO'S AND I'LL TAKE SOME PIC'S OF MY TEAM .SO YOU COULD SEE HOW WE DO IT .......................................... :yes:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

on your old regal was it semi reinforced ?


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

GOOD JOB BIG ED.... IT LOOKS REAL NICE HOMIE... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 31 2007, 08:51 AM~7590073
> *YOU CRAZY DOG HAHAHA THANK'S 4 THE KIND WORD'S DOG THAT'S WHAT KEEP'S ME GOING DOG I'LL KEEP THE PIC'S COMEING.
> *


MUCH PROPS HOMIE THANK YOU FOR SHARING YOUR PROJECT IT'S THE FIRST 
OF APRIL HOPE YOU DID WELL TODAY CAN'T WAIT TO SE THE PICS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 1 2007, 03:00 PM~7596376
> *MUCH PROPS HOMIE THANK YOU FOR SHARING YOUR PROJECT IT'S THE FIRST
> OF APRIL HOPE YOU DID WELL TODAY CAN'T WAIT TO SE THE PICS
> *


x2


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 31 2007, 09:56 AM~7590099
> *on your old regal was it semi reinforced ?
> *


ya it had little reinforceing.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Apr 1 2007, 12:42 PM~7595493
> *GOOD JOB BIG ED.... IT LOOKS REAL NICE HOMIE... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank's homie.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

THIS IS MY HOMIE WILLIE CAR ALSO FROM TEAM BLOW ME!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i want to see your car hopp :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 1 2007, 10:06 PM~7599345
> *i want to see your car hopp  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Here are a couple of pics taken at the Long Wongs tonight. Look for a full Layitlow exclusive shoot on this car in the next day or so.........*_


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

:cheesy: let's see this baby in action :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

"YOU CAN HAVE THE BADDEST CAR OUT THERE...BUT IT DOESNT MATTER IF YOU HAVE A SHITTY ATTITUDE. YOU CAN ALWAYS CHANGE A CAR..BUT NEVER CHANGE THE HEART OF A PERSON."-Abel Perez

I think this quote is bad ass.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Pics taken at Long Wongs, that takes me back to a time when I used to live in Phoenix and rolled a 79 Regal to DeVry. The Regal is lookin smooth, its a 9 day sensation.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

good build up


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 2 2007, 03:47 AM~7600162
> *"YOU CAN HAVE THE BADDEST CAR OUT THERE...BUT IT DOESNT MATTER IF YOU HAVE A SHITTY ATTITUDE. YOU CAN ALWAYS CHANGE A CAR..BUT NEVER CHANGE THE HEART OF A PERSON."-Abel Perez
> 
> I think this quote is bad ass.
> *


Yeah me too bro..Abel and I were kickin in the garage and rappin over lowriding...what he said kinda stuck you know..


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 2 2007, 03:53 AM~7600168
> *Pics taken at Long Wongs, that takes me back to a time when I used to live in Phoenix and rolled a 79 Regal to DeVry.  The Regal is lookin smooth, its a 9 day sensation.
> *


Cool bro..Im glad you liked em!! My primo sure pulled a rabbit trick with that one dude. More than money it takes heart and dedication to build a car in 9 days...but thats just my opinion


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

DAM ED THE CARS LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

YOU'LL SEE IT IN ACTION IN DUE TIME HOMIE THIS WEEKEND FROM FRI,THREW SUN I HAVENT GOT NO SLEEP . I WENT TO THE MAJESTICS PICNIC YESTERDAY KINDA LATE BUT I SENT MY CAR IT WAS THERE EARLY . SO WHEN I GOT THERE ALL THE RADICALS WERE HOPP'N AND CHALIO PULLED UP WITH CAR'S ON THE TRAILER BUT DIDNT PULL THEM OFF SO I DIDNT HAVE ANYONE TO HOP. :dunno: I EVEN TOOK A RIDE DOWN CENTRAL LAST KNIGHT STALK'N FOOL'S AND NADA!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 2 2007, 10:49 AM~7601428
> *I EVEN TOOK A RIDE DOWN CENTRAL LAST KNIGHT STALK'N FOOL'S AND NADA!
> *



I miss doing that... lol. actually it's my fault all I gotta do is take the Monte out of the garage, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

I LOVE DOING THAT! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT'S POPP'N BIG "C"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 2 2007, 11:00 AM~7601506
> *I LOVE DOING THAT! :biggrin:
> *



I know... just driving around thinking... "I wish I would see a lifted car" :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

best of luck with finding first victim with new car homie..


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 2 2007, 09:49 AM~7601428
> *YOU'LL SEE IT IN ACTION IN DUE TIME HOMIE THIS WEEKEND FROM FRI,THREW SUN I HAVENT GOT NO SLEEP . I WENT TO THE MAJESTICS PICNIC YESTERDAY KINDA LATE BUT I SENT MY CAR IT WAS THERE EARLY . SO WHEN I GOT THERE ALL THE RADICALS WERE HOPP'N AND CHALIO PULLED UP WITH CAR'S ON THE TRAILER BUT DIDNT PULL THEM OFF SO I DIDNT HAVE ANYONE TO HOP.  :dunno: I EVEN TOOK A RIDE DOWN CENTRAL LAST KNIGHT STALK'N FOOL'S AND NADA!
> *


What it is big ed? You want to set up a hopp? :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

COME ON DOG YOU KNOW!!!! WHAT DID I BUILD IT FOR LET'S DO THIS WHAT DO YOU HAVE IN MIND? P.M ME AND I'LL GIVE YOU MY PHONE NUMBER DOG.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

This is a bad ass topic!!Your ride is phat homie!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

looks great man.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO+Apr 2 2007, 03:50 PM~7603746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rite on dog


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Let's just say I saw this car in person yesterday and for a 9 day build it came out bad ass, real nice!


----------



## youngboi 13 (Mar 27, 2007)

DAMM POP'S IM LOOKEN AT ALL THE PICS FROM THE BEGANING TO THE END!!WE DID A HELL OF A GOOD JOB AND SHES LOOKEN SEXY FOR A HOPPER!!! CANT WAIT TILL WERE OUT THERE HITTING IN FOOL'S.. SO HOPPERS BEWARE BIG ED AND HIS SOONS ARE OUT TO SCARE!!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youngboi 13_@Apr 2 2007, 06:41 PM~7605247
> *DAMM POP'S IM LOOKEN AT ALL THE PICS FROM THE BEGANING TO THE END!!WE DID A HELL OF A GOOD JOB AND SHES LOOKEN SEXY FOR A HOPPER!!! CANT WAIT TILL WERE OUT THERE HITTING IN FOOL'S.. SO HOPPERS BEWARE BIG ED AND HIS SOONS ARE OUT TO SCARE!!!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *




I SAW THE CAR YESTERDAY, IT LOOKS BADASS!! U GUYS DID ALOT IN 9 DAYS, GOTTA LOTTA RESPECT FOR U AND YOUR BOYS. GOOD WORK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

:cheesy: can't wait to see pics of her flying :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Apr 2 2007, 07:09 PM~7605422
> *:cheesy:  can't wait to see pics of her flying :cheesy: :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Apr 2 2007, 07:49 PM~7605302
> *I SAW THE CAR YESTERDAY, IT LOOKS BADASS!!  U GUYS DID ALOT IN 9 DAYS,  GOTTA LOTTA RESPECT FOR U  AND YOUR BOYS.  GOOD WORK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S ANT WE GOT ALOT OF RESPECT FOR YOU TOO HOMIE SPIRIT TILL DEATH AND THEN SOME DOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

It looks mean ass hell...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 2 2007, 09:49 AM~7601428
> *YOU'LL SEE IT IN ACTION IN DUE TIME HOMIE THIS WEEKEND FROM FRI,THREW SUN I HAVENT GOT NO SLEEP . I WENT TO THE MAJESTICS PICNIC YESTERDAY KINDA LATE BUT I SENT MY CAR IT WAS THERE EARLY . SO WHEN I GOT THERE ALL THE RADICALS WERE HOPP'N AND CHALIO PULLED UP WITH CAR'S ON THE TRAILER BUT DIDNT PULL THEM OFF SO I DIDNT HAVE ANYONE TO HOP.  :dunno: I EVEN TOOK A RIDE DOWN CENTRAL LAST KNIGHT STALK'N FOOL'S AND NADA!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: BULLY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2007, 01:25 AM~7607603
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: BULLY
> *


thats what I'm talking about
<<<<<<


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Mucho props,homie......wish i had some folk to help me thru in 9 days on mine like that......


----------



## RC6DEUCE (Apr 3, 2007)

Congrats on the car Ed, that was a sweet build for any time frame let alone 9 days!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Holy resize batman!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ROLLIN, DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR BLACK DRESS ON :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Apr 3 2007, 08:28 AM~7608413
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Mucho props,homie......wish i had some folk to help me thru in 9 days on mine like that......
> *


FOR THE MOST PART I HAVE TO GIVE PROP'S TO MY TWO SON'S TO THE FULLEST EDWARD J.R AND MY OTHEIR SON ROBERT THEY ARE SOME GOOD BOY'S MAN. IT MAKE'S ME FILL GOOD TO KNOW THAT I RAISED THEM RITE THERE VERY RESPECTFUL AND LIKE ME THEY LOVE LOWRIDE'N! THEY DID ALOT OF WORK LIKE SWITCH'N OUT THE REAR END,PUT ALL THE INTIRIOR ALL IN AND ALOT MORE ! AND A SPEACIAL THANK'S TO FRANK CASTILLO FROM FRANK'S CUSTOM HYDRUALIC'S FOR HELPING ME WITH MY SET UP .WHEN I WAS READY TO QUIT HE PUSHED FORWARD AND GOT IT DONE! AND THE REST OF MY TEAM WILLY ,FREDDY, P-DOG ,EDWARD J.R,LIL ROB,DONNIE. THANK'S HOMIE'S AND PANCHO MUCH LUV FAM.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

THAT'S MY HEART AND SOUL . "SANTINO MORENO"


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

THAT'S MY OTHEIR BOY "C" CARLITOS MORENO.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

THAT'S MY SKINNA"MI CHAVOS"


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 3 2007, 11:18 PM~7614787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THOSE ARE NICE PICS BIG ED, :thumbsup: THERES NOTHING LIKE FAMILIA TO KEEP YOU GOING STRONG


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2007, 03:06 PM~7611621
> *ROLLIN, DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR BLACK DRESS ON :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ke no era una bata para dormir
:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 3 2007, 11:18 PM~7614787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thats the best thing in the world right there, ed


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

they kinda look like they thinkin this my car...:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 4 2007, 10:18 AM~7616897
> *Ke no era una bata para dormir
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: como eres mandilon, digo mamon :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k dogg


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 2 2007, 04:47 AM~7600162
> *"YOU CAN HAVE THE BADDEST CAR OUT THERE...BUT IT DOESNT MATTER IF YOU HAVE A SHITTY ATTITUDE. YOU CAN ALWAYS CHANGE A CAR..BUT NEVER CHANGE THE HEART OF A PERSON."-Abel Perez
> 
> I think this quote is bad ass.
> *


X2


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@Apr 4 2007, 04:43 PM~7619552
> *X2
> *


Its soo true tho aint it...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 4 2007, 11:23 AM~7616931
> *:thumbsup: thats the best thing in the world right there, ed
> *


hell ya lil homie you fill me.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ne action pics yet homie...?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

good work ... you got a helluva team to do that in 9 days


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Ed you teach the kids how to hit the switch yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 5 2007, 12:11 PM~7624796
> *Ed you teach the kids how to hit the switch yet?  :biggrin:
> *


they probley hit it when i leave! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 5 2007, 09:06 PM~7627702
> *they probley hit it when i leave! :biggrin:
> *



Come back home and the motor to the nose is fried, lol.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey I knew you could do it..Well didn't get to see you at the picinic got there late and left rite away stayed for about an hour or so. Well Just wanted to say great job, the car looks nice..Let me know when you are gonna hop it ok..


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

still waiting on action pics :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 7 2007, 12:57 AM~7636252
> *DAMN KNIGHTSTALKER YOU HAD THE PERFECT VIEW FOR TAKING PICTURES OF THE HOP........ GOOD JOB DOGG
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: BIG ED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

I'M GETTING READY FOR THE SAN BERNADINO CAR SHOW OUT THERE IN CALI ! SO THE PIC'S WILL BE COMEING>


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

nice


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 10 2007, 10:29 AM~7658072
> *I'M GETTING READY FOR THE SAN BERNADINO CAR SHOW OUT THERE IN CALI ! SO THE PIC'S WILL BE COMEING>
> *


GOOD LUCK BIG ED AND THE REST OF YOU GUYS
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 10 2007, 07:35 PM~7661901
> *GOOD LUCK BIG ED AND THE REST OF YOU GUYS
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 THANK'S


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP BIG ED, HOW ARE YOU DOING HOMIE?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## phxpromotionsgroup (Feb 13, 2007)

April 28th from noon - 2pm HTA " Hernandez" on 75th & Indian school rep your club & show off your Rides. Basically cruz from HTA to El Oso Park during a live remote with MEGA 99.3 promoting Cinco de Mayo in down town Phoenix. We want some club names to give some shout outs on the air. Thanks I want to make this big...There will be FREE food and drinks while it last


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

FOR ALL YOU GUY'S THAT BEEN ASKING FOR IT HERE IT IS ACTION PICTURE'S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 15 2007, 12:04 PM~7695372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 dammm ED!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## youngboi 13 (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN HOOOOOOMIIEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That is awesome....

Screw still shots....


WHERE"S THE VIDEO!!!!!????????????


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thats what i've been waiting for looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 15 2007, 12:04 PM~7695372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Looks sicc homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

looks nice the two nights of hard work finally paid off Too bad you could not make it to San bernadino, CA


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

mad props on the car ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

so there you got pic's i'll be at the guadalupe show


----------



## Rat1 (Oct 30, 2006)

very nice


----------



## regal 187 (Nov 24, 2006)

that nice man


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 15 2007, 06:43 PM~7697877
> *so there you got pic's i'll be at the guadalupe show
> *


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

:biggrin: thats what i'm talking about


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHO'S HOPP'N IN GUAD?


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 17 2007, 05:13 PM~7713864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TEAM BLOW ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

go get em


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

2 more day's till guad.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 23 2007, 11:38 AM~7754331
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's gangster!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 23 2007, 10:41 AM~7754353
> *That's gargster!
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THATS TIGHT BIG ED


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

this pic is bad ass :0 :wow:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

GOOD LOOKING LIL MEXICA


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT nice


----------



## peteie72 (Apr 16, 2007)

nice job homie looks goood


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E (Jul 10, 2008)

*THIS SUNDAY APRIL 5*


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E_@Apr 4 2009, 12:46 AM~13481129
> *THIS SUNDAY APRIL 5
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE IS THIS AT POST MORE INFO..


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------

